# 2015 Olympia Results



## NbleSavage (Sep 20, 2015)

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/results/31942


----------



## wabbitt (Sep 20, 2015)

Didn't even know it was going on.  Where the hell has this year gone?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 20, 2015)

No real stories apart from Nicole losing her figure crown to Latorya Watts. 
Latorya won the Tamp pro last year then messed up her conditioning for the Olympia & Arnold (4th & 5th place). Good to see she's kept everything dialled in this year with the NY win and now this.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 20, 2015)

Flex lewis is my favorite....he's got the best physique and character combined out of them all even the bigger boys imo. Dennis wolf should have placed higher he was looking shredded this year...top 3-5 are almost impossible to judge fairly. Roden needs to control his lower gut next year where phil did a good job with that this time...one of the guys who stood out and should have placed higher imo was william bonac..dudes thick as ****, full and conditioned..also the youngin dallas maccarver in the future. I think most of us would agree Kai woulda taken that olympia if he was there no question...


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 20, 2015)

I kind of wanted to see Wolff Win. He was diced on stage, his condition was the best of everyone!


----------



## Cabo (Sep 20, 2015)

Every one talks about Wolfs calves being tiny.Always wondered why he didn't just pump them full of synthol. Maybe to obvious IDK


----------



## Milo (Sep 20, 2015)

Branch finished way too high. Willy B should have been at least 7th


----------



## Jada (Sep 20, 2015)

I feel shawn should have placed second


----------



## RISE (Sep 21, 2015)

Agree with the placing except Will B should have been 6th or 7th. Big fan of Roelly but he looked terrible last night.  Was really hoping Dex would win another one but Phil was a few lbs larger and just as conditioned.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 21, 2015)

Man ol ramy's quads are freakin amazing! That dude should have placed way better imo


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Man ol ramy's quads are freakin amazing! That dude should have placed way better imo



They are unreal. They almost are too big for his torso which is crazy because his torso is still twice the size of the others.


----------



## Trauma RN (Sep 24, 2015)

I was shocked that Nicole lost


----------



## bvs (Sep 24, 2015)

the whole thing was pretty crap imo
im a big fan of wolf and think he should have placed higher


----------



## R1rider (Sep 24, 2015)

Im happy for Phil, but once Kai was out i didnt care anymore..

Big Ramy could have placed higher... hats of to Dexter...


----------



## Fsuphisig (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm pretty fed up with ifbb, it's so clear they just want their big sponsors happy and don't care about the competition aspect at all. Dennis and Shawn beat Phil.... Phil won with a gut for years all of a sudden Shawn is loose and its this huge deal. Wolf was so conditioned it was crazy, Phil wasn't even that cut you can see in the hd comparison pics. Just sad for bodybuilding.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 11, 2016)

Politics run Olympia.
If Kai Greene would of competed he would of won this year. Phil comes in looking good but I don't like his attitude. 
Branch Is a monster and kills it every time he steps on stage.
Big ramy is a favorite of mine cause his massive legs and strength.
Denis wolf should place allot better every year, the dude is huge and conditioned.
But it's all politics and about making that paper.


----------

